# Beating the Dead Horse.....Clippers!



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I know this topic has been discussed a bazillion times around the forum, "best clippers?" I was wondering specifically if anyone uses the Wahl Li+ Pro Lithium Ion Clipper, and if so what your thoughts are about it?

I just ordered this Andis Power Trim+ at the suggesting of another forum member in a different post. I originally thought it would work alone on a very small TPoo without the need of a full sized clipper, but after further reading I'm not so sure, and may need to invest in a full sized clipper as well.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I recently bought the Wahl Chromado(also a 5in1) which also has the advantage of being corded if the battery runs low (I am very slow) but I also use a small trimmer to do feet and face with, because my girl is a small mini and it is too hard to use the full size clipper on her feet and under her eyes.. So I say go with both if you have a small dog!
Using the full size clipper is much better to use on the body because you can also invest in the stainless steel combs to give a longer clips...... unless you know how to scissor and only need to do face and feet with the clipper....... 
The Chromado was a little cheaper too ($149.00)


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Have a look here (similar post)

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/143098-do-i-need-anything-else.html

Eric.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I saw that clipper and thought it looked very nice. I don't think you could go wrong. But I thought to myself...it's over kill as far as price and what my needs are. I thought it to be more for a professional groomer. So, I ordered the same one as Molly...the Wahl Chromado. On Amazon it was $129.00 plus shipping. But I got a couple other things with the order. I also have a Wahl mini arco which is perfect for feet, face, sanitary or other small trim work. For the whole body, I decided I'd like a bigger clipper. I love cordless and so I went for the Chromado. It has a lot of strokes per minute and other great features. Stainless steel combs are a must. Mine hasn't arrived yet but Molly told me it goes through the hair like butteh. So, that's good enough for me. lol. I'm looking forward to a little growth on Matisse so I can try them out on him. I just groomed him the other night the best I could with scissors and my mini arco. I couldn't wait another day. I think Maurice though, might be next in line for a groom. His hair is getting a little longish so can't wait. Good luck in your search.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I recently bought the Wahl Chromado(also a 5in1) which also has the advantage of being corded if the battery runs low (I am very slow) but I also use a small trimmer to do feet and face with, because my girl is a small mini and it is too hard to use the full size clipper on her feet and under her eyes.. So I say go with both if you have a small dog!
> Using the full size clipper is much better to use on the body because you can also invest in the stainless steel combs to give a longer clips...... unless you know how to scissor and only need to do face and feet with the clipper.......
> The Chromado was a little cheaper too ($149.00)


Yes I figured I'd probably need both....wishful thinking Lol. 
I took a look at The Chromado and actually like The look of it better than The other and its lighter.... and less expensive. Win Win! I Can just about feet The chromado and The set of ss combs for The price of The other clipper alone. Any savings at this point Is a plus. Thank you for The info and recommendation.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I saw that clipper and thought it looked very nice. I don't think you could go wrong. But I thought to myself...it's over kill as far as price and what my needs are. I thought it to be more for a professional groomer. So, I ordered the same one as Molly...the Wahl Chromado. On Amazon it was $129.00 plus shipping. But I got a couple other things with the order. I also have a Wahl mini arco which is perfect for feet, face, sanitary or other small trim work. For the whole body, I decided I'd like a bigger clipper. I love cordless and so I went for the Chromado. It has a lot of strokes per minute and other great features. Stainless steel combs are a must. Mine hasn't arrived yet but Molly told me it goes through the hair like butteh. So, that's good enough for me. lol. I'm looking forward to a little growth on Matisse so I can try them out on him. I just groomed him the other night the best I could with scissors and my mini arco. I couldn't wait another day. I think Maurice though, might be next in line for a groom. His hair is getting a little longish so can't wait. Good luck in your search.



I too am going to go with The chromado, it' seems like it will work just fine for home grooming especially since I've got My heart set on cording My boy. I'm guessing My grooming will probably be very minimal in The long run, but its Good to have a good set of clippers on hand just in case I change My mind.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Have a look here (similar post)
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/143098-do-i-need-anything-else.html
> 
> Eric.


Thank you for The link Eric. I read it over, very helpful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I saw that clipper and thought it looked very nice. I don't think you could go wrong. But I thought to myself...it's over kill as far as price and what my needs are. I thought it to be more for a professional groomer. So, I ordered the same one as Molly...the Wahl Chromado. On Amazon it was $129.00 plus shipping. But I got a couple other things with the order. I also have a Wahl mini arco which is perfect for feet, face, sanitary or other small trim work. For the whole body, I decided I'd like a bigger clipper. I love cordless and so I went for the Chromado. It has a lot of strokes per minute and other great features. Stainless steel combs are a must. Mine hasn't arrived yet but Molly told me it goes through the hair like butteh. So, that's good enough for me. lol. I'm looking forward to a little growth on Matisse so I can try them out on him. I just groomed him the other night the best I could with scissors and my mini arco. I couldn't wait another day. I think Maurice though, might be next in line for a groom. His hair is getting a little longish so can't wait. Good luck in your search.


I almost ordered it on Amazon too but I wanted the lithium battery .....so when I ordered mine, I ordered it from PetEdge because I also got a free extra 'Diamond' replacement blade and free shipping ! Any orders over $149 ship free!!! They often have deals like this!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I almost ordered it on Amazon too but I wanted the lithium battery .....so when I ordered mine, I ordered it from PetEdge because I also got a free extra 'Diamond' replacement blade and free shipping ! Any orders over $149 ship free!!! They often have deals like this!


Crap! I wish they had a deal like that right now lol


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Crap Molly! I thought they were all the same! I might have to return it in exchange for the lithium. I didn't read carefully enough. Grrrrrr! I have some stainless steel combs that I bought for my arco but they turned out to be incompatible. I never got around to returning them. I'm hoping they'll fit. Thanks for pointing that out. I see upon closer look that this says "no memory batteries" but that is not as good as lithium, right?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Better batteries are always worth getting, especially on a high-current-draw motorized device like a clipper. (Or a man's shaver -- learned this the hard way.)


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Crap Molly! I thought they were all the same! I might have to return it in exchange for the lithium. I didn't read carefully enough. Grrrrrr! I have some stainless steel combs that I bought for my arco but they turned out to be incompatible. I never got around to returning them. I'm hoping they'll fit. Thanks for pointing that out. I see upon closer look that this says "no memory batteries" but that is not as good as lithium, right?


Go to this site and watch the Little video at the bottom. Wahl Chromado Lithium . According to the video, it is the lithium batteries that have "no memory loss," so if yours says that already then you've probably got the right one....I'm guessing. Do you have a link to the one you purchased?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Whats The Difference Between Nicad, NiMH and Li-Ion

I just learned something new. lol.

And I went to my mail box and there they are. I did get the nimh one. Those are better than NiCad but not as good for this type of thing as the lithium. I'm sending these back and ordering the lithium. Thanks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I almost ordered it on Amazon too but I wanted the lithium battery .....so when I ordered mine, I ordered it from PetEdge because I also got a free extra 'Diamond' replacement blade and free shipping ! Any orders over $149 ship free!!! They often have deals like this!


Are the guide combs that come with it stainless steel or plastic?

Were yours from Pet Edge the same as this from Amazon? 

*Kit contents: Professional Lithium Ion Cord/Cordless Clipper, '5 in 1' adjustable Fine blade sizes No.9 - No.40, Charge stand & charger, 6 Attachment guide combs, soft storage case, cleaning brush, blade oil, and instruction book*

Oh I see. I went to Pet Edge site and it does appear to be the same kit. But it's $155.99 there.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I almost ordered it on Amazon too but I wanted the lithium battery .....so when I ordered mine, I ordered it from PetEdge because I also got a free extra 'Diamond' replacement blade and free shipping ! Any orders over $149 ship free!!! They often have deals like this!


No luck at PetEdge, but for anyone interested......
I found the free diamond blade & free shipping deal at ValleyVet, it's a Little more expensive though $155.00

And at Groomers Mall for $149.00. Same free 5 in 1 diamond blade & free shipping deal.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlen, (that's a nickname I call my two Poodles when I'm addressing them both together. lol..."Poodlens!" 

Well, upon your great info, I ordered them from Groomers mall, along with an apron. And am returning the others. Whew...bullet dodged. Thanks Molly too for pointing that out!

So, Poodlen, hopefully you didn't order the wrong kind too. Or have you figured out from where you want to get them?


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Poodlen, (that's a nickname I call my two Poodles when I'm addressing them both together. lol..."Poodlens!"
> 
> Well, upon your great info, I ordered them from Groomers mall, along with an apron. And am returning the others. Whew...bullet dodged. Thanks Molly too for pointing that out!
> 
> So, Poodlen, hopefully you didn't order the wrong kind too. Or have you figured out from where you want to get them?


I went with Groomers Mall like you did, I'm so glad Molly told us about the deal she'd found or would never have thought to look past the first couple of sites. Shopping and spending crazy amounts of money on puppy supplies seems a lot less painfully when there's a "deal" attached to it Lol. I didnt order anything else this time, just the clippers, but Did you see the "tattoo design trimmers?" (theyre on the same page with the chromado).They're for trimming designs in your dogs coat.....I want them!!! Lol That site is dangerous.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Omg! No I didn't see that. You're bad to show me that. It's terrible how easy it is to buy, buy, buy anything we can possibly rationalize._ "It's for the dog for heaven's sake." _:act-up:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Take care with lithium batteries! As batteries store more and more energy, in a smaller package and are able to deliver and charge at a greater rate, the energy density goes up alarmingly. also newer technology batteries can be less reliable. Whether less reliable or not, If a lithium battery fails it can explode into a ball of fire. Store appliances containing high energy density batteries in a safe place.
Eric.
PS when a NiCad battery fails it can get very hot and sometimes explode. But this is rare and the explosion is small and the heat not igniting.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Take care with lithium batteries! As batteries store more and more energy, in a smaller package and are able to deliver and charge at a greater rate, the energy density goes up alarmingly. also newer technology batteries can be less reliable. Whether less reliable or not, If a lithium battery fails it can explode into a ball of fire. Store appliances containing high energy density batteries in a safe place.
> Eric.
> PS when a NiCad battery fails it can get very hot and sometimes explode. But this is rare and the explosion is small and the heat not igniting.


That's so creepy that I decided to do a little research into the matter. This is one thing I found. I'll keep looking for more.

Lithium-ion Safety Concerns ? Battery University

* (Just a snippet)*



> Because of the inherent instability of lithium metal, research shifted to a non-metallic lithium battery using lithium_ ions_. Although slightly lower in energy density, the lithium-ion system is safe, providing certain precautions are met when charging and discharging. Today, lithium-ion is one of the most successful and safe battery chemistries available. Two billion cells are produced every year.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Here's something else. It is creepy still. I noticed once or twice my cell phone getting extraordinarily hot. I turned it clear off for a while. This was my old phone that I don't have anymore. I wonder if it would have burst into flames or is this ion thing protective enough I wonder. It seems there are a few things that can cause the over heating.




> If overheated or overcharged, Li-ion batteries may suffer thermal runaway and cell rupture.[103] In extreme cases this can lead to combustion. To reduce these risks, lithium-ion battery packs contain fail-safe circuitry that disconnects the battery when its voltage is outside the safe range of 3–4.2 V per cell.[46][93] Lithium-ion cells are very susceptible to damage outside the allowed voltage range that is typically within (2.5 to 3.65) V for most LFP cells. Exceeding this voltage range results in premature ageing of the cells and, furthermore, results in safety risks due to the reactive components in the cells.[63] When stored for long periods the small current draw of the protection circuitry may drain the battery below its shutoff voltage; normal chargers may then be useless. Many types of lithium-ion cells cannot be charged safely below 0 °C.[104]
> 
> Other safety features are required in each cell:[46]
> Shut-down separator (for overheating)
> ...


[110][111]
Lithium-ion battery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Here's something else. It is creepy still. I noticed once or twice my cell phone getting extraordinarily hot. I turned it clear off for a while. This was my old phone that I don't have anymore. I wonder if it would have burst into flames or is this ion thing protective enough I wonder. It seems there are a few things that can cause the over heating.
> 
> 
> [110][111]
> Lithium-ion battery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lol...pretty much every electronic I own is powered by a lithium ion battery, and to date no explosions, damage or scary close calls.....thank goodness and knock on wood. I suspect just using common sense when dealing with anything battery operated will help avoid most problems. If it's hot as hell turn it off and stop using it :afraid: SAYS THE WOMAN WHO'S CELL PHONE SPONTANEOUSLY COMBUSTED AFTER BEING LEFT IN THE HOT CAR AT THE AMUSEMENT PARK. LOL


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PoodlenPrada said:


> No luck at PetEdge, but for anyone interested......
> I found the free diamond blade & free shipping deal at ValleyVet, it's a Little more expensive though $155.00
> 
> And at Groomers Mall for $149.00. Same free 5 in 1 diamond blade & free shipping deal.



YAY!!!! I'm so glad you all found the same great deal I did!! Those 'tattoo' trimmers are mighty tempting...........................


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Talk to your local Fire service. They will tell you of incidents, every day. High profile branded batteries are usually safe. Shady salesmen will fit cheaper Chinese batteries to reduce costs. Here lies a problem. When charging have a safe place to charge. Store in a safe place. If they become hot, place in a safe place until cooled. Ensure your cell-phone has a branded battery. Never leave in the sun or a hot place. Charge in a safe place.
Eric.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> YAY!!!! I'm so glad you all found the same great deal I did!! Those 'tattoo' trimmers are mighty tempting...........................


I KNOW!!! I want them really bad, but then I envision the massacre I'd probably leave behind on my dog's coat, and rethink the purchase. Maybe one day :act-up:


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

This is Interesting from the Andis site, It's a Poodle Grooming guide that tells you what blades, combs etc to use for the different cuts. 

Here you can see the individual styles with more detail (pages 2 & 3)
https://www.andis.com/small-animal/grooming-guide.aspx?Page=2

I thought this was kind of cool :act-up:


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

Last month I picked up Wahl Figura on eBay for $89.99, shipping included. I am loving them. They still have brand new in sealed box, I just checked. mrcynic is the seller. My set arrived in three days.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Talk to your local Fire service. They will tell you of incidents, every day. High profile branded batteries are usually safe. *Shady salesmen will fit cheaper Chinese batteries to reduce costs. Here lies a problem. *When charging have a safe place to charge. Store in a safe place. If they become hot, place in a safe place until cooled. Ensure your cell-phone has a branded battery. Never leave in the sun or a hot place. Charge in a safe place.
> Eric.


Wahl wouldn't do that. They're a very reputable company with a superior product, not some Chinese junk. I think keeping out of the heat and turning off if electronics get hot is key.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlen...did you get your clippers from Groomer's mall yet? I got a call from them yesterday and they have none in stock and it will take 7-10 business days to get them to their place, then whatever it takes to get to mine.:argh: So, I told them never mind...cancel. This morning I called Petedge and just ordered the darn things. They're only 5 bucks more and free shipping too. I also ordered a smock. As long as it's over $150 it's free shipping. They will ship today and it should take 2-3 business days. (so the story goes. lol)

Maurice's hair is getting out of control thick. I was hoping to use the new clippers on him. I don't know if I'll wait that long even...might need to hack some of it off with the scissors and at least do his shaved places with my Mini Arco. 

Well...let us know when you get yours and how you like them!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Poodlen...did you get your clippers from Groomer's mall yet? I got a call from them yesterday and they have none in stock and it will take 7-10 business days to get them to their place, then whatever it takes to get to mine.:argh: So, I told them never mind...cancel. This morning I called Petedge and just ordered the darn things. They're only 5 bucks more and free shipping too. I also ordered a smock. As long as it's over $150 it's free shipping. They will ship today and it should take 2-3 business days. (so the story goes. lol)
> 
> Maurice's hair is getting out of control thick. I was hoping to use the new clippers on him. I don't know if I'll wait that long even...might need to hack some of it off with the scissors and at least do his shaved places with my Mini Arco.
> 
> Well...let us know when you get yours and how you like them!


Nooooo..... I didn't get any call or EMAIL from them or a package. But I'm sure going to call customer service right Now and see whats going on. I looked on the site and the price has also gone up to &155.99 and No free blade.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I had the chromado, I sold them and bought two Bravuras (one for my clipper vac system). I can do an entire groom using only the Bravura, as long as the coat is properly cleaned and stretch dried. I love the stainless steel combs that are made for them (will also fit the Chromado). I only pull out my A5 clippers on a very thick coated dog. As far as the diamond blade, I was not impressed and did not feel they cut any better or lasted any long then the Wahl Pro. Happy grooming!


----------

